# [SOLVED] Playing sound through monitor with Xonar DG



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello,

Just a quick question I need answering here.

Yesterday, I installed a new Asus Xonar DG sound card into my PC to use with my Sennheiser PC360 headset. I am satisfied with the sound, and the card works great with the headphones.

However, today I decided to take my headset off and play sound through the monitor while doing something. Then I realised that I had no idea how.

With the Realtek drivers, I simply switched the default audio device in the Windows Playback devices tab. I could go from headphones to monitor instantly by doing so.

With the Xonar drivers, the only devices listed in Playback are '_Speakers_' (my headset) and '_S/PDIF Pass-through Device_' (what is this?).

After trying all output devices in the Xonar Audio Centre, none seemed to make my monitor speakers work.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


EDIT: More info - the green jack is connected directly to the sound card, other end in the monitor.

The monitor is an Asus VE228H.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Playing sound through monitor with Xonar DG*

Hi best to start at page 3 here http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/Audio_Card/Xonar_DG/E7802_Xonar_DG.pdf it list all the options and the page they are on


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Playing sound through monitor with Xonar DG*



joeten said:


> Hi best to start at page 3 here http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/Audio_Card/Xonar_DG/E7802_Xonar_DG.pdf it list all the options and the page they are on


I looked at the manual, but it doesn't mention monitors anywhere.

I tried the top two jacks in the sound card to put the green monitor cable in, neither work with any setting on Xonar Audio Centre.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Playing sound through monitor with Xonar DG*

Hi again! I wonder if it is'nt the AUX header that sits on part of the card that is inside the PC that you should use?

From the manual about the AUX header:

"4-pin header. Usually connects to the Analog Audio output of
TV tuner card or other sound source inside your PC system.
(To monitor your TV tuner card's audio from this Aux-In, you
must enable the "monitor" function for Aux-In in the Xonar control panel )"

Btw. Does your monitor have HDMI support? There are a SPDIF out connector at the same place as the AUX header.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Playing sound through monitor with Xonar DG*

Othervice I suggest you get a pair of decently prised speakers. Logitech and Creative have some nice sets.

If you want a 5.1 system? Logitech Z 506.

Or just a 2 speaker set? Creative T 20.


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Playing sound through monitor with Xonar DG*

There is indeed a header sitting next to the FP connectors labelled "Aux-In". What would I plug in here for it to work though? :huh:

My monitor has HDMI support, yes.

I don't want any speakers, as I play sound without my headset only rarely. No point buying expensive speakers if I won't even use them.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Playing sound through monitor with Xonar DG*

You will need to buy a 4 pin to a suitable connector for the monitor AUX cable.
Or a SPDIF to HDMI cable then.

Take the DG manual with you when you buy the cable.

Or maybe the easy way out depending on if your video card have a HDMI sound support? Get a HDMI cable, and run the sound from there to the monitor instead. That is if you dont allready have such a cable?


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Playing sound through monitor with Xonar DG*

Where would I connect the HDMI cable to (in the PC)? I already have one from my GPU to the monitor for the video.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Playing sound through monitor with Xonar DG*

It uses the same cable. HDMI audio is provided by the video chipset.

You simply change the default audio device to the audio chipset of the video card (the DG is not used for HDMI output).


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Playing sound through monitor with Xonar DG*

Then just check the video card manual for the HDMI sound. And you may also have to install the video cards HDMI sound driver too, depending on what video card you got? And check that the monitor speakers are enabled? There should appear new speaker settings if you click the speaker icon at your Windows desktop then.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Playing sound through monitor with Xonar DG*

I will also add that most monitors don't support HDMI audio input. Check the monitor User Manual.

To use the monitor speakers, you typically need to connect an analog (green 3.5mm jack) cable from the sound card to the monitor input.


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Playing sound through monitor with Xonar DG*

I uninstalled the Nvidia Audio drivers to make sure the installation of the Xonar drivers worked.

Do I need to reinstall these to use the HDMI sound? Previously, I did use that I believe, as the default device said "HDMI Output" or something.

Will Nvidia Audio drivers mess up my Xonar ones?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Playing sound through monitor with Xonar DG*

No, the sound part of the video card driver is'nt going to mess up the Xonar. I have a Radeon card with the HDMI sound running. And I have'nt noticed any conflicts there.


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Playing sound through monitor with Xonar DG*

Alright, I found out why it wasn't working.

The Nvidia Audio driver is needed to play sound through the monitor, I reinstalled that and it works fine again.

Thanks for the help.


----------

